# Recommend me a hunt coat...



## Jellymoon (21 January 2019)

Something nice and warm and flattering for a size 10 lady, possibility to put a back protector over top for taking youngsters out, which wonâ€™t break the bank!! With lots of pockets for snacks and stupidly large phone. Anything under Â£200? Prefer to buy new online so I can send back if not right.
ðŸ˜€


----------



## Jellymoon (21 January 2019)

And nice warm sock recommendations please. Got cold feet.


----------



## Shay (22 January 2019)

Bamboo socks.  But a proper hunt coat will set you back at least Â£400.  You could try places like Hunting vintage or The Hunt Shop for a second hand one. Or if you can wait a bit they have good deals at the Festival of Hunting in the Summer.


----------



## ester (22 January 2019)

I just have a shires one I think a Clifton but might be a Marlborough canâ€™t remeber as not in current use, not that expensive, waterproof at the bottom  and perfectly nice looking.


----------



## Sealine (22 January 2019)

I bought an Equetech hunt coat in a sale a few years ago. I have the version without the stretch side panels. It's very warm and always keeps my dry.  I'm 5'6 with long arms and the arms and overall length are good for me.  I wouldn't say the fit is particularly flattering but it's smart enough.

You could try ebay for a bargain. I had an ebay disaster when a hunt coat I bought was far too big for me.  It worked out ok when a petite friend who was struggling to find a coat to fit bought it off me and her clever Mum tailored it to fit her.


----------



## Jellymoon (23 January 2019)

Thank you all. I actually found one on hunting vintage, arrived today. Really nice, looks new. Itâ€™s a Mears.


----------



## Shay (24 January 2019)

Brilliant make - lasts forever.  Has the proprt hunt pcokets which a lot of "modern" ones don't. Good find!


----------

